# bull red..dixey bar..



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

:thumbup:first time fishing w my hewes outta dixey bar..what a neat place to fish..bait and birds everywhere..also caught several other reds between 29-31 inches..all released..this 30lb jack and fought another jack for over an hour and 1/2..couldnt get it to the boat..


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

awesome job


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! That's a nice jack. Those Hewe's are great boats.


----------



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah it handled the waves and wind really good...def didnt stay dry but it was worth it..lol..


----------



## AU Moose (Sep 25, 2011)

It was bigger than 30lbs  I can't wait til this coming weekend!!


----------



## hewes15 (Sep 8, 2011)

au moose...nice!...GTB....


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome trip, congrats


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

*Congrats*

Great trip, who cares to get a little wet with company like that and fish to boot.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice fish good job


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

STUD JACK!! those are soo much fun...the one in my pic was about the same size but i traded mine for an 8ft hammerhead that night hahaha


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report, nice Jack. WDE!!!


----------

